# New Years



## Kathrinjapan (Apr 1, 2011)

Going to Tokyo Disney tomorrow hoping lines are shorter with Japanese moms home preparing New Years feasts. Anyone have tips regarding New Years? I've already heard restaurants are shut down 1st & 2nd. Eat soba New Years eve. And visit a shrine or temple on the 1st.


----------



## Kathrinjapan (Apr 1, 2011)

I went to Tokyo Disney Sea and the lines we LONG. I can't image this would have been a slow day. Lots of good people watching.


----------



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

The lines are never short at Tokyo Disney Sea or Land, and certainly not during a holiday. I've been like 10+ times and the best time to go is during the week and not during any school vacations or you're looking at 90+ minute lines for all the big rides.


----------

